# Best all time games for low end/medium graphics cards



## atanupal (Jul 13, 2010)

Hi All,

Please update me with the best all time games for low end/medium graphics cards:

1. Road Rash
2. NFS 2
3. NFS 3
4. NFS - Porsha Unleased
5. Open Tennis 2000
6. Unreal Tournament
7. Quake 3
8. Top Spin
9. Return to Castle Wolfenstein
10. Max Payne
11. Max Payne 2
12. Serious SAM 
13. Serious SAM 2
14. Virtua Tennis

Regards
Atanu


----------



## a2mn2002 (Jul 13, 2010)

Godfather
mafia
conflict
gta vc
project IGI
IGI 2
manhunt
midnight club
nfs UG, UG2, MW
SWAT
FREEDOM FIGHTR
i hv playd these with p4 ht + intel 945 + 512mb ddr2 and
without Gpu.


----------



## ajai5777 (Jul 14, 2010)

My updates
(IGP) means low end IGP not HD 4200 
Hitman 1
Hitman 2
Hitman contracts (IGP)
Hitman Blood money (IGP)
POP SOT (IGP)
POP WW (IGP)
GTA SA (IGP)
NFS Carbon (IGP)
FIFA 2006
FIFA 07 (IGP)
FIFA 08 (IGP)
EURO 08 (IGP)


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 14, 2010)

Aurora Watching
Bad Boys 2
battle field 1942
Call of Duty
Constantine
Counter Strike Condition Zero
Delta Force Black Hawk Down + Team Sabre
DELTA FORCE Xtreme
F.E.A.R
FlatOutFord Racing 3
Half Life II
Half Life II Episode One
Halo Combat Evolved
Mob Enforcer
Need For Speed Most Wanted
Project I.G.I
Project I.G.I-2 Covert Strike
Quake 3 Arena
The Suffering
Tomb Raider Anniversary
Total Overdose

Crashday
F.E.A.R Extraction Point (good IGP, better)
PainKiller
Soldier of Fortune 2
Star Wars Republic Commandos
Tomb Raider Legend

Age Of Empires Expansion
Cogs
Warzone 2100
Penumbra Black Plague (heavy on physics)
Splinter Cell


----------



## baccilus (Jul 14, 2010)

This is a useful thread.


----------



## ajai5777 (Jul 14, 2010)

Sam.Shab said:


> Aurora Watching
> Bad Boys 2
> battle field 1942
> Call of Duty
> ...



Have you played all these..?


----------



## abhidev (Oct 1, 2010)

Try Stranglehold....cool gameplay...full of action


----------

